# Alte Technik + Neue Technik



## Nyume (1. März 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,
Ich hoffe ich bin hier in diesem Forum richtig, ich war mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob das hier nicht vielleicht besser in den Bereich Musik, TV & Kino gehört, aber ich glaube hier ists noch besser aufgehoben.

Mein "Problem" ist folgendes:
Ich habe hier einen alten ONKYO TX-560 meines Vaters stehen, und liebäugle damit den an meinen TV, bluray player und meinen PC anzuschließen. Nur würde ich mich selbst eher als Laien bezeichnen, was Heimkino etc. angeht, weshalb ich hier auf Hilfe hoffe. 
Daher die Frage: Ist es möglich meinen blu ray player irgendwie mit dem "Solid State Stereo Receiver" zu verkabeln, dass der als Verstärker dient, und ich nichtmehr die Boxen des TVs nutzen muss?
Ich hoffe, die Bilder reichen aus, ansonsten kann ich bei Bedarf auch noch welche nach reichen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter den grauen Kabeln die noch eingesteckt sind steht übrigens "Phono" und dort hängt ein Adapter für einen Plattenspieler dran. Der adapter sieht so aus wie der Rec/ PB Anschluss.


PS: Ausprobieren und gucken was passiert ist leider nicht möglich, da ich a) keinen großen Vorrat an verschiedenen Kabeln zuhause rumfliegen habe und b) noch keine passenden Boxen hätte, da ich die erst kaufen würde, wenn alles läuft.


----------



## bemuehung (1. März 2012)

musst eigentlich nur die einzelnen Geräte per Cinch Kabel an den Stereo Receiver anschliessen 

PC wahrscheinlich über Klinke 3,5mm -> Cinch , Blue-Ray hat ja AV Out den roten und weissen , TV sollte dengleichen AV *Out* haben


----------



## Nyume (1. März 2012)

Ah jo klappt danke sehr, bin ehrlich gesagt nicht ausgegangen, dass das uralte Teil Chinch Anschlüsse hat. 

Ich hab testweise mal Hangover geguckt, allerdings hängt der Ton nen bisschen nach. In den Tiefen des Ton Menüs des TVs hab ich dann die Möglichkeit gefunden, dass der Ton nicht mehr so nachhängt, keine Ahnung wie genau das hieß, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Ton immernoch minimal zu spät kommt. Ich hab den Verstärker direkt an den bluray player angeschlossen, eigentlich müsste das doch schon die direkteste Verbindung sein, oder muss ich die Chinch Kabel des Receivers mit dem TV verbinden, damit das Vertögerungsfrei ankommt?


----------



## Varitu (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

klar solltest du die einzelnen Teile direkt an den Verstärker anschließen.
BTW, du hast hoffentlich nur den AUX eingang genommen. Bei allen anderen dürfte der Verstärker eine Art simple Klangregelung mit einkalkulieren wie bei Phono, Tape(metal).
Dolby Stereo hast du aus?! Das kann der Verstärker eh nicht wiedergeben und führt auch zu leicht versetzen Klängen wenn man nicht die passende Anlage dafür hat.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Nyume (1. März 2012)

Also der bluray player hängt zur Zeit am AUX Eingang. Sollten dann noch der PC und der TV dazukommen, würde ich die dann an Phono anschließen (da hing bisher der Plattenspieler dran) und wenn ich den TV auch noch verbinden wollte, müsste ich glaube ich eh umstöpseln, da ich bei dem Drehknopf zum Auswählen der Quelle (AM, FM, AUX etc.) die 2 TAPE Eingänge eh nicht auswählen kann irgendwie. 

Ich hab zwar vorne noch 2 Knöpfe bei denen ich unter der Überschirft "Tape Monitor" Tape 1 bzw Tape 2 als Source auswählen kann, aber keine Ahnung, ob ich da dann einfach zB nen PC dranklemmen könnte. :S

Aber theoretisch würde es mir sogar reichen, wenn ich den PC und den bluray player an dem Ding anschließen könnte, sooft laufen ja auch nicht gescheite Filme im TV als das sich der Aufwand des Umstöpselns nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## bemuehung (1. März 2012)

kannst auch den TV an AUX wenn du Blu-Ray guckst gehts doch über TV trotzdem an den Stereo Receiver


----------



## Nyume (1. März 2012)

Würde das die Verzögerung dann nicht noch weiter verstärken, wenn das Signal erst noch einmal über den TV wandert?

Und wie würde sich diese "simple Klangregelung" auf den Sound auswirken ? Wirkt das ganze dann "flach", oder sind das nur Unterschiede, die man mit wirklich hochwertigen Boxen raushören könnte?


----------



## bemuehung (2. März 2012)

na besser is immer direkt , ansonsten sag ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Knallfix (2. März 2012)

Oh, noch Made in Japan.
Gibts heute nur noch bei den Boliden 



Nyume schrieb:


> ...
> In den Tiefen des Ton Menüs des TVs hab ich dann die Möglichkeit gefunden, dass der Ton nicht mehr so nachhängt, keine Ahnung wie genau das hieß,
> ...



Lip-Sync, Lipsync oder ähnlich.
Die Funktion haben eigentlich auch die allermeisten BR-Player, vielleicht kannst da noch was drehen um den Ton synchron zu kriegen.

Was du auch noch machen könntest, den Receiver mal aufschrauben, Frontplatte ab und mit Pinsel und evtl Kontaktspray die Potis reinigen.


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2012)

Nyume schrieb:


> Also der bluray player hängt zur Zeit am AUX Eingang.



Wo und wie weit das Signal durchgeschliffen wird, sollte keinerlei Verzögerung bewirken. Offensichtlich gibt der BluRay-Spieler das Signal zu spät aus - das sollte man am Player einstellen können.



> Sollten dann noch der PC und der TV dazukommen, würde ich die dann an Phono anschließen (da hing bisher der Plattenspieler dran)



An den Phono-Eingang kannst Du nur einen Plattenspieler anschließen - dort hängt ein Entzerrer und Vorverstärker für die Schallplattenwiedergabe hinter.



> und wenn ich den TV auch noch verbinden wollte, müsste ich glaube ich eh umstöpseln, da ich bei dem Drehknopf zum Auswählen der Quelle (AM, FM, AUX etc.) die 2 TAPE Eingänge eh nicht auswählen kann irgendwie.
> 
> Ich hab zwar vorne noch 2 Knöpfe bei denen ich unter der Überschirft "Tape Monitor" Tape 1 bzw Tape 2 als Source auswählen kann, aber keine Ahnung, ob ich da dann einfach zB nen PC dranklemmen könnte. :S



"Tape Monitor" ist ein "Aufnahmekontroll-Schalter". An die Tape-Eingänge kannst Du ohne Probleme PC etc. anschließen - nur darauf achten, daß Du die Chinch-Stecker auch auf Eingang stöpselst. Das sind ganz normale "Line-In".

Davon ab solltest Du sehr sorgsam mit dem schönen Onkyo umgehen. Sie sind praktisch unkaputtbar, leicht wartbar, rar und sehr, sehr gute Geräte; außerdem ein echter Hingucker mit seinem Holz und der grünen Skala nebst "Zappelzeigern". Lampen etc. sind leicht ersetzbar, so daß er auch wieder richtig schön leuchtet. Falls Du ihn abgeben möchtest - immer her damit .


----------



## Nyume (2. März 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Oh, noch Made in Japan.
> Gibts heute nur noch bei den Boliden
> 
> 
> ...


"Audioverzögerung" heißt die Option bei Philips. Ich hab jetzt mal den Vestärker an den Fernseher angeschlossen und werde dann bei Gelegenheit berichten, ob die Verzögerung verschwunden ist oder ob sie noch geblieben ist.

Ich hab mir grade mal ein 3,5mm Klinke auf Chinch Kabel gekauft und in den Tape Eingang gesteckt und klappt alles wunderbar. 

Wenn ich den Verstärker verkaufen / abgeben würde, würde es glaube ich nicht allzu lange dauern, bis mein Vater mich verkaufen würde.  Der stammt noch aus der Zeit als er noch in ner Big Band Musik gemacht hat und so sein Studium finanziert hat. Und dafür das das Teil dann schon ca. gute 25-30 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben müsste hat der sich echt gut gehalten. Eine Birne in der Leiste der MHz Frequenzen ist kaputt, der "Zeiger" der die Freuquenz anzeigt wo man grade ist leuchtet nichtmehr rot/orange und diese Druckknöpfe auf der Vorderseite "springen" nicht mehr raus wenn man sie ausschaltet, sondern müssen den letzten Rest rausgezogen werden, damit sie wieder ausgeschaltet sind. Aber wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell son Birnchen kaputt gehen kann ist das schon erstaunlich.


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2012)

Nyume schrieb:


> Und dafür das das Teil dann schon ca. gute 25-30 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben müsste hat der sich echt gut gehalten.



Pack noch ein paar Jährchen mehr drauf - das Teil ist von 1974 - 1975 . 



> Eine Birne in der Leiste der MHz Frequenzen ist kaputt, der "Zeiger" der die Freuquenz anzeigt wo man grade ist leuchtet nichtmehr rot/orange und diese Druckknöpfe auf der Vorderseite "springen" nicht mehr raus wenn man sie ausschaltet, sondern müssen den letzten Rest rausgezogen werden, damit sie wieder ausgeschaltet sind. Aber wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell son Birnchen kaputt gehen kann ist das schon erstaunlich.



Die Birnen dürften sehr einfach zu wechseln sein - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind die in kleinen Fassungen; müssen allerhöchstens gelötet werden, können aber auch einfach nur gesteckt sein. Auch die Schalter kann man "überarbeiten". Bei Bedarf sende ich Dir gerne das "Service Manual" mit Schaltplan per eMail zu.

Das Ding hat mal die stolze Summe von knapp 1.700,- DM gekostet; ist zwar innen ein ziemlicher Drahtverhau wie fast alle Japaner aus der Zeit, aber durchaus leistungskräftig (ca. 2 x 50 Watt Sinusleistung an 8 Ohm). Die Onkyo-Radioteile waren seinerzeit "legendär". Bei richtiger Pflege und Instandhaltung hast Du da noch richtig lange was von - macht sich mit passenden Komponenten gut als "Retro-Anlage" im Schlafzimmer, zumal er ja auch aus der Familie stammt .

Edit:
Nur zur Verdeutlichung: Die "ollen" Verstärker wurden im Klangtest "damals" an der Schallplatte gemessen - und da kochte jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen, weil im Gegensatz zum Line-In-Eingang da keinerlei Normen galten. So klang der eine "spitz", der andere "analytisch", der andere "dumpf". Man wollte eben auch das firmeneigene System zum Plattenspieler verkaufen, das bei der Konkurrenz eben nur Scheisse klang (deshalb gibt es auch kein solches firmeneigenes System mehr, während mehrere Geräte abdeckende Systeme bis heute beliebt und teilweise wie das Denon 110 noch gebaut werden).

Leider haben sich solche "Klangeinordnungen" von Onkyo über Sony bis Yamaha im Kopf der Leute festgesetzt, obwohl die Kisten meist abgesehen vom Phono-Eingang absolut linear abgestimmt sind - ein Vorurteil also aus der Phono-Zeit!
In Blindtests konnte man die linear abgestimmten "ollen" Verstärker nicht mal annähernd von Boliden wie Krell oder Accuphase unterscheiden. Die Onkyos der "alten Schule" haben zwar einen im Vergleich zu späteren Geräten hohen Klirrfaktor, "gesoundet" (sprich: mit einem den Original-Klang "verzerrenden" Ton ausgestattet wie heute leider oftmals üblich) sind sie aber nicht. 

Die alten Onkyos, Marantze (sehr begehrt wegen des blauen Leuchtens), Kenwoods, Pioneers, Sonys und die wunderschönen englischen NADs sind perfekte Zuspieler dort, wo es nicht sehr laut sein muß (ca. 20 qm). Das wunderschöne Leuchtspiel gepaart mit der "Holzoptik" gibt den Teilen ein besonderes Flair, das man bei modernen Receivern leider vermißt. 

Der "heilige Gral" unter den sogenannten "Vintage-Verstärkern" ist allerdings immer noch der Scott 399. Der definiert den Begriff "Steampunk" unfreiwillig neu - allerdings ist dieses Röhrending alles andere als "linear". Zeitlos schön, auch wenn das Design aus den '50ern stammt und das Innenleben mit "komplettes Chaos" verdammt gut wiedergegeben wird...

Gibbet hier Interessierte an "oller Technik"? Wenn ja, sollte man einen "Stammtisch-Thread" einrichten - zumindest hier steht einiges rum .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bemuehung (3. März 2012)

gibt schon schöne alte Sachen 

hab letztes Jahr fürs Arbeitszimmer n NAD 3020i und n Paar B&W DM 601 geholt grad mal knappe 120 Euro gekostet zusammen


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> hab letztes Jahr fürs Arbeitszimmer n NAD 3020i und n Paar B&W DM 601 geholt grad mal knappe 120 Euro gekostet zusammen



Das ist natürlich ein Knallerpreis für das Equipment. Die 601 ist eine der besten Regalboxen in ihrer Preisklasse, die ich je gehört habe - allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die nicht ebenfalls das "Hochtöner-Problem" hat (das Kühl-Gel in manchen B&W-Hochtönern flockt aus; da hilft nur Austausch). Der NAD sieht typisch englisch-bieder aus, macht aber genau das, was er soll: Linear verstärken. 

Ein guter Freund hat nach jahrelanger Unzufriedenheit mit seiner Anlage nun exakt meine Boxen und Verstärker nachgekauft - für gebraucht gerade mal knapp 300 Euro (Onkyo 9711 mit IQ TED 4). Seitdem hört er sich selbst ihm bekannteste Sachen neu an, weil er diese Musik noch nie so wahrgenommen hat. 

Für meine kleine Sammlung wünsche ich mir ja noch einen NAD 160 mit dem alten Schriftzug "New Acoustic Dimension" - ein Blauzappler mit rechts angeordneten "Zapplern"; in England entworfen und in Japan gebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Designmäßig auch für die '70er etwas anders ist der Scott 636s, den man ebenfalls in gutem Zustand bedenkenlos kaufen kann - eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den Marantz-Blauzapplern, obwohl deren blau wirklich schön ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hierzulande recht selten, weil Scott eben eine reine Ami-Firma war. Was heute unter diesem Label verkauft wird, treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen (genauso wie bei Dual, Thorens etc.).

Edit:
Und da war ja noch der "Apple"-Vorläufer namens "Braun" (Design follows function - von Dieter Rams strikt nach strenger selbsterklärender Funktionsweise entworfen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr "technisch", sehr bedienfreundlich - und leider dank der Rams-Sammler im Vergleich sehr teuer.

Als Vergleich die beliebtesten Receiver dieser Generation; eben die Marantz-Blauzappler. Sammlerpreis-mäßig liegen sie meist weit über dem hier angesprochenen Onkyo - in irgendeiner Weise besser sind sie aber keineswegs, obwohl sie häufiger sind. Aber sie leuchten blau (und das macht glücklich - dennoch ziehe ich persönlich den oben angegebenen NAD als auch den Onkyo designtechnisch diesen Boliden vor):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist das halt so: Ich kaufe sowas billig defekt an, bringe das in Ordnung - und wenn jemand im Bekanntenkreis mal wieder was braucht, geht das Zeug auch wieder weg zu mehr als fairen Preisen. Bleiben durfte bisher nur ein Kenwood 3200 für das Arbeitszimmer (ok, in Verbund mit gleich drei Plattenspielern, die allesamt im Einsatz sind). Irgendwann knallt allerdings auch ein Scott oder NAD hier auf...


----------



## bemuehung (4. März 2012)

naja Kumpel hat da mehr Plan da er Branche arbeitet , alles kontrolliert quasi mal gerneralüberholt


----------

